# [KDE] Kwin et dockapps

## Picani

Bonjour à tous. Sa ne concerne pas vraiment Gentoo mais j'ai pas trouvé de réponses sur le web, pour une fois Google n'est pas mon ami ...

Alors voila ma question : Kwin, le gestionnaire de fenêtres de KDE, gère-t-il la fonction de  "dock" des applications qui le supporte (ex : gkrellm -w) comme le fait Fluxbox ou WindowMaker par exemple ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

